# Can you ttc same month as HSG?



## cooch

Can you? I would have thought it was fine and that the 'radiation' etc does no harm to the eggs and the dye would be out of the body in enough time. My leaflet on it does say you can BD 48 hours after it so, I would imagine that the dye would be gone by then. 

I had a lap and dye in November and the dye seemed to be out of me within 24 hours.

Anyone conceived/ told not to when having the HSG?


----------



## wonderstars

I had the selective HSG (same one you did I believe?). My doc said I could do it in 48hours if I was comfortable. I did but, to be honest, mine was so difficult and I was soooo sore.

Get to it woman! :D


----------



## Lawyer chick

I had sex same night has hsg. Cause I had one tube blocked second with minimal spillage of dye so I thought better now then never. That was almost a month ago. Have had af since


----------



## lisap2008

Yes my tubes both spilled meaning they are clear, I was encouraged by my doctor to BD lots that cycle, and was told the HSG raises our chances of conceiving but unfortunately it did not help us conceive. I have heard alot of BFP after HSG storys though. good luck!.


----------



## velo

Yes when I asked my doc said I didn't need to wait at all unless uncomfortable. There is an increased chance of pg in the 3 months following the HSG. Unfortunately didn't happen for me but I hear it happens for some.


----------



## Bluebell bun

We were told specifically to avoid TTC the cycle I have my HSG. The suggestion was that there may be a slightly higher risk of ectopic. I had it today so was planning to miss this cycle. Would be interested to hear what others have been told?


----------



## No Doubt

I was told that bding was ok as long as you're comfortable. I had one end of last year and after the cramping went away I was fine. We bd'ed like normal and it was fine for us. No complications. I've heard the same about increased chance of conception after an HSG as well.


----------



## NavyWife84

I was told to bd as much as possible after HSG. I had my second one on the 15th and just had an IUI today. They also told me to bd as much as possible around the time of IUI, so I'm guessing it is fine to bd the same month of HSG :)


----------



## charliebear

I was told to continue TTC as soon as I felt comfortable after HSG.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Well I phoned our local xray dept today and was advised it should be fine to TTC so I'm just going to get to it again this cycle following my HSG yesterday and ignore what I was told at our infertility clinic appointment!!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Definetely BD after your hsg! I conceived 1 week after mine. Good luck!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Congratulations on your BFP! Fingers crossed for us this month, this is also our 15th month.


----------



## korink26

I just had mine yesterday, and my Dr. said to use condoms this month. At first I just agreed, but the more I think about it I want to know what the reason is! I'm not sure yet if we'll TTC or not....maybe just NTNP this month...
P.S----It was so painful for me, because they could not get the thing in my cervix! Ugg...hope I NEVER have to do that again...


----------

